# Greeting from Czech Republic



## Mettler (May 23, 2013)

Hello,

my Name is Lenka and I have got breeding station Mettler and I´m from Czech Republic.
I breed mice in colours ssp, sbp, cpb, cpbl, pew, himalayan, black, blue and others.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Warm welcome to you


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Yay! Someone who also breeds hairless  welcome to the forum.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Lovely mice! Always glad to see new faces.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Very beautiful mice you have there! Welcome to FMB!


----------



## Mettler (May 23, 2013)

All thanks for pleasant welcome!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  fab pics


----------

